# Darksiders_XBOX360-STRANGE



## T-hug (Dec 30, 2009)

```
Darksiders
(c)ÂÂVigil Games

Release date: 30/12/09ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂSource: DVD9
Platform:ÂÂÂÂXbox360ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂRegion: FREE
Genre:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂActionÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂFiles:ÂÂ71x100MB

http://xbox360.ign.com/objects/818/818226.html

We greet our friends at WiiERD & ACCiDENT )

S T R A N G E

2oo7

ascii by yL
directFromStars

.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ.-..ÂÂ.-...-..ÂÂ.-..ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ///.
.:.MisterX & MisterY.:.:..ÂÂ/ //ÂÂ/ ::.::.:::.Site Scripts V2.0:
--ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ/---------ÂÂ//-- // ---------ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ/
```


10/10 - Play Magazine (us)
10/10 - Edge (uk)
10/10 - Eurogamer (online)
9.8/10 - Gamers Temple (online)
9.5/10 - Playr (uk)
9.5/10 - Game Vortex (online) "VG Top Pick"
9.3/10 - Hobby Consolas (sp)
9.2/10 - Gamepro (de)
9/10 - IGN (au - online) "Outstanding - Editors Choice Award"
9/10 - Game Informer (au)
9/10 - Play Gamer (uk)
9/10 - 360 Gamer (uk) "Gold Award"
9/10 - Power Unlimited (nl)















!!


----------



## martin88 (Dec 30, 2009)

Great, was looking for stuff to play.

Yay.


----------



## Armadillo (Dec 30, 2009)

Yay, finally. Been waiting for this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 30, 2009)

God of War on 360?


----------



## wyndcrosser (Dec 30, 2009)

so happy


----------



## shadowwolf1579 (Dec 30, 2009)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> God of War on 360?



Yeah I know! There is also another game coming out thats like God Of War, its called Dante's Inferno, I played the demo and I think its sweet!


----------



## darkpaladinmfc (Dec 30, 2009)

Is this Wave 3 or 4?


----------



## Armadillo (Dec 30, 2009)

4


----------



## War (Dec 31, 2009)

From the previews I've seen, it's a LOT like Zelda with a bit of GoW thrown in. I hate the character design, but the game should be pretty good.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 31, 2009)

It finally appeared did it Thug4L1f3.

Anyhow I will probably grab this as I am not expecting much else until late January (the PS3 demo of the new Army of Two means it might mean I only get it because it is co-op), Dark Void looked passable but I already have far too many examples of that genre.

If something else appears I might do a 360 writeup but otherwise I will wait.


----------



## T-hug (Dec 31, 2009)

Yeah it's really great I love it, sure it has screen tearing more than often and the framerate dips now and then but it really doesn't detract from the game at all.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 31, 2009)

shadowwolf1579 said:
			
		

> Rock Raiyu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said it was a good thing that it was like God of War. I hate God of War; I'll pass.


----------



## sweenish (Dec 31, 2009)

it's more like a zelda game with God of War type combat.

i'm also surprised that people are so into the Dante's Inferno demo. i hated it. loved bayonetta though. much more fun combat.


----------



## nIxx (Jan 1, 2010)

Anyone is in the Cathedral of Twilight ? How can i get the second statue to show up ? There is one of the already burning bombs on the wall but i can´t get it down of there !?


----------



## Raki (Jan 1, 2010)

sweenish said:
			
		

> it's more like a zelda game with God of War type combat.
> 
> i'm also surprised that people are so into the Dante's Inferno demo. i hated it. loved bayonetta though. much more fun combat.



I like the scene where Dante shall be punished for his sins...nah let's just kill Mr.Death 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well I like Dante's Inferno because of the background story and the fighting style...ok I like God of War as well
but Bayonetta is also fun


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 5, 2010)

kotaku's review

http://kotaku.com/5439223/darksiders-revie...he-apocopylypse

to sum it up very disappointing but turns into an ok action adventure rpg game


----------



## shadowwolf1579 (Jan 5, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> kotaku's review
> 
> http://kotaku.com/5439223/darksiders-revie...he-apocopylypse
> 
> to sum it up very disappointing but turns into an ok action adventure rpg game



Pretty much true, it wasn't that bad for me though. I did like it, I pretty much always like games focused around religion or heaven and hell stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It was kinda fun, but I probably won't be playing it again anytime soon.


----------



## T-hug (Jan 6, 2010)

Finished this up today took me around 15hrs and loved every minute of it, great game can't wait for the sequal!


----------



## ganons (Jan 27, 2010)

http://www.abgx.net/filename/?ch=6&bin...p;x=10&y=11
not safe to play?


----------

